

Ask HN: What is your self-hosted blogging platform? - nickysielicki

I&#x27;ve used ghost before, and it was great, but I&#x27;m always open to other suggestions.
======
taprun
I built my own. It's very handy because I can make my blog do all sorts of
customized things very easily. Plus, I'm a tinkerer at heart.

------
sharmi
I use mynt. I tried pelican lately. It has come a long way. Compared to what
it was 3 years back.

------
Arnt
Loathsxome, which is a cleaned-up blosxom clone.

